# My New Obsession



## berninga87 (Mar 26, 2012)

It's not smoking!...that's now an old obsession, but still an obsession. I am the proud new father of a 6lb12oz baby girl born March 16, 2012! I know a lot of you have kids already, but she is my first, and it is truly amazing and wonderful becoming a father for the first time. It's something you can have described to you a million times over but only really understand it when it happens to you. I couldn't be happier
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Persephone Olivia (Persi for short)


----------



## boykjo (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats on the new addition to the family... She is precious .........But dang does she have to look like ya......... poor kid.... Hopefult as she grows she'll start to favor her momma.....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Joe


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 26, 2012)

O Man  she is so cute congrats.


----------



## roller (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats take real good care of that beauty....


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats on the birth of your daughter and your right the feeling can't be described. Spend all the time you can with her and teach her how to run that smoker well amongst all the other stuff


----------



## gersus (Mar 26, 2012)

VERY AWESOME!!!! Congrats!


----------



## larrym (Mar 26, 2012)

:)  What a beautiful little girl and congratulations to you n mom.  In about 6 months,, she may be wanting some tender pulled pork,, careful on the spices though :)  What a unique name... hugs to Persi and both of you.


----------



## harleysmoker (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats! I had my first 18 months ago. At 42 years old I wondered if it was ever going to happen.


----------



## diesel (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats.. she will be standing by the smoker with you before ya know it.  And all they other replies are spot on.  Spend as much time with her as possible it will pay off later.


----------



## ac45acp (Mar 26, 2012)

congrats!! it's the greatest gift. i had my first only 36 years ago. pm me for my mailing addy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, uh you did remember the seegars i hope.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats man that is awesome. Got 3 of my own and 9 grandkids so I know that feeling


----------



## ellymae (Mar 26, 2012)

That's awesome. congrats!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 26, 2012)

Congratulations!  She is precious!  Have two boys and three grandkids.  Just start now... "License at 25... First Date at 30.... Marraige at 35....  Drinking.. NEVER!"  lol.. You're never too old to point a shotgun...


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats :)


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 26, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## terry colwell (Mar 27, 2012)

Congrats,,, Does her name mean something, or how did you come up with such a unusual name?


----------



## alelover (Mar 27, 2012)

Congrats on the new addition. I think I know where the name came from. Are you a Law & Order:SVU fan by chance?


----------



## berninga87 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone! The name is from Greek mythology, Persephone is the goddess of spring. We found it randomly one day and thought the meaning was appropriate given the time of year. I dont watch a lot of TV, is there someone by that name on Law & Order?


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 27, 2012)

Congrats man. I will know what you are feeling in about a month as my wife and I are expecting our first born in early May. Best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 27, 2012)

It gets better from here on........   well , for a while
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Enjoy her much , hug her often and Love her forever...


----------



## alelover (Mar 27, 2012)

berninga87 said:


> Thanks everyone! The name is from Greek mythology, Persephone is the goddess of spring. We found it randomly one day and thought the meaning was appropriate given the time of year. I dont watch a lot of TV, is there someone by that name on Law & Order?


Detective Olivia Benson went under cover as a woman named Persephone once. Mariska Hargitay plays her.


----------



## rich- (Mar 28, 2012)

Congrats on the new arrival, she certainly is a beauty. I understand your feelings on becoming a new father, been there 3 times myself. Due to a second marriage, and my new wife had 4 kids, together we raised 7 total, and to this day, we have a very loving family. My wifes youngest son died 5 years ago at the age of 39 from cancer, but he gave us 2 beautiful grand daughters.

All toll, of my 7 kids, we have 13 grand kids and they are all special in their own way. Many years ago, sitting around the lunch table at work, I would listen to older guys teloing of how enjoyable is was to be a grandpa. I used to think, you guys are nuts.

Well when my grand kids came along, I realized how wrong my thoughts had been. Moral to my story is, Your own kids are wonderful and great, and it only gets better with grandkids.

Your daughter is preciouse, you will cherrish the years with her.

Rich


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 28, 2012)

Aw she's darling! Congrats on the newest addition and I love the name. Enjoy every minute with her that you can, they grow up so fast.


----------



## snowsmoker (Apr 3, 2012)

My daughter, also my first, is 8 months old. She is the most amazing thing in my life. Enjoy everyday with her, the time flies bye. Mine is already crawling. Always remember, you only have a baby for about a year, you will have a child for the rest of your life. I miss her being so tiny (7.12lbs and 21in.) and now a wopping 20lbs. Everyday is something new! Becoming a father is undiscribeable. Congrats to you and your family!


----------



## michael cycyk (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrat! Shes a Cutie!


----------



## berninga87 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone for the kind words, and sorry about the way delayed reply, obviously been pretty busy. We're a month and a half in already and she's growing like a weed. It's been great!


alelover said:


> Detective Olivia Benson went under cover as a woman named Persephone once. Mariska Hargitay plays her.


Scott, I looked up that episode. Funny thing is her character's name is Olivia, she went under cover as Persephone, and my daughter's first and middle name are Persephone Olivia. This is %100 coincidence, I swear...................... Boy she looks nice in that nighty...haha


----------



## norsican (May 3, 2012)

Grats!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As a father of growing girls (one of which is an Olivia herself) and new boy, I've been there. One thing about daughters and fathers...she's yours for life man. She's going to take care of you if you take care of her. They are gonna fish with you, hunt, they will help with fixing the cars and cooking the meat. Let em. They just want to be next to dad. You may not get to do much else but tend to them, but that's what it's all about isn't it?

When I had my first girl, I quickly realized that I was responsible for her either benefiting the world, or becoming a blight on it. I took that responsibility pretty serious, certainly more than many you see on the news who seemingly neglect their kids in odd ways. All those times the wife said "That's what my dad would say..." or "That reminds me of my dad..." after I've come up with some brilliant idea or other happenstance hit home. (My father in law is not without his flaws, but he's an honorable man no doubt) I call it the daddy switch. Mine got flipped.

I realized my daughters will look, whether subconsciously or consciously,  for the qualities their father has shown them as acceptable when they were little girls. Just as their mother has already demonstrated and that really hit me. 

Love her, enjoy her, and show her how a man lives in this world. You'll be setting her up for success and happiness later in life. And be sure that she's watching.


----------



## berninga87 (Aug 10, 2012)

So It's bee a few months and everything has been great! Loving being a dad and all the fun that comes with it. I really appreciate all the kind words from everyone and just thought I'd update this thread with a few pictures. Persi is almost 5 months old now and growing every day!













Persi 2.jpg



__ berninga87
__ Aug 10, 2012


















Persi 4.jpg



__ berninga87
__ Aug 10, 2012


















Persi 3.jpg



__ berninga87
__ Aug 10, 2012


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!

I know my world totally changed the second I held my first daughter. I have 2 now and it is amazing how they make you feel.

Give her time and she will be helpping Daddy cook. My oldest helps in the kitchen and the youngest is taking a liking to smoking. All she talks about is when is the next time we can smoke something. The next time they come for my weekend we are doing ribs, brisket and she asked to make another Mac & Cheese Fattie. Good times are ahead for you.....


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 10, 2012)

Just found this thread, congratulations on your first, my daughter was 5th of 6.  5 boys and 1 girl.  she is a tough one.  She has now given me 2 grandsons and 3 granddaughters, 5 of 17 grandchildren.  See what you have to look forward to?  You'll love every minute of it, I do!  What a beauty she is, and such a lovely name!  Keep her safe!  Steve


----------

